# Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico part 1



## morland

*Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico part 1*

Here is part one (I have lots of pictures) of the Cumbres & Toltec rail yard at Chama, New Mexico. If you like western US steam era engines and rolling stock then this is the place to visit. They still have a working coal tipple!


----------



## Fire21

Ahhh, shades of the way things use to be...a more colorful era, noisier and smokier, but still missed. Thank you for sharing those!


----------



## Magic

Really nice, thanks for posting. 
What is that big white machine in the 8th pic from the end? :dunno:

Magic


----------



## nvrr49

*Old D&RG now Cumbres & Toltec narrow gauge Railroad at Chama, New Mexico part 1*

Winged snow plow. Just a view from the back. It may be a Jordan snowplow. If not, it is similar.


Kent in KC
[email protected]
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MRLdave

Nice photos....I just came back from the Durango and Silverton RR.......very similar as far as what's "laying around".


----------



## morland

MRLdave said:


> Nice photos....I just came back from the Durango and Silverton RR.......very similar as far as what's "laying around".


I just rode the Durango & Silverton as well. It was a couple of days after taking these photos.


----------



## Magic

nvrr49 said:


> Winged snow plow. Just a view from the back. It may be a Jordan snowplow. If not, it is similar.


:thumbsup: 

Magic


----------



## Big Ed

Nice pictures. :thumbsup:

What did you do chase everyone away? I only see 1 person in all of those shots. 
Nice to not have to fight crowds.:smokin:

Do you know if the rotary plow still operates? Is it in running condition?


----------



## morland

big ed said:


> Nice pictures. :thumbsup:
> 
> What did you do chase everyone away? I only see 1 person in all of those shots.
> Nice to not have to fight crowds.:smokin:
> 
> Do you know if the rotary plow still operates? Is it in running condition?


We lucked out and got to the railyard around lunch time on a weekday so there was very few people walking around. 

I don't know if the rotary plow still works. I will say a lot of the rolling stock was being maintained and still in use.


----------



## morland

BTW, I posted more pictures from the railyard here. http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24400


----------



## morland

BTW, I posted part 3 from Chama...this will be the last pictures from there.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24502


----------



## Biggie

I really enjoy your trips and photos  but i think you already know this 

Take care morland,
Rok


----------

